# ACS- ECE Engineer- Business Analyst



## Amy05 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi,

I have done my B-tech in electronics and communication field. Now working from July 2011 as Software/Business Analyst in IT company. Please let me know if my experience will be taken into consideration as my background is non computer/MBA.

Regards,
Aman


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Amy05 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have done my B-tech in electronics and communication field. Now working from July 2011 as Software/Business Analyst in IT company. Please let me know if my experience will be taken into consideration as my background is non computer/MBA.
> 
> ...


I have also done Engineering in Electrical and Electronics field and got a positive assessment from ACS as Business Analyst. However ACS deducted 4 years of work experience and marked them as non-relevant ( which does not fetch any points).


----------



## Amy05 (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## saurabhkumar2988 (Jan 6, 2016)

gd2015 said:


> I have also done Engineering in Electrical and Electronics field and got a positive assessment from ACS as Business Analyst. However ACS deducted 4 years of work experience and marked them as non-relevant ( which does not fetch any points).


i have also b.tech in EEE and 4 years of work experience as software developer. I am not sure will my degree be major or minor ICT. Please advice me if i should go for assessment.
Please share ur subject list


----------



## MoghanaJ (Jan 19, 2016)

saurabhkumar2988 said:


> i have also b.tech in EEE and 4 years of work experience as software developer. I am not sure will my degree be major or minor ICT. Please advice me if i should go for assessment.
> Please share ur subject list


I am also in same confusion. I did EEE and have 8+ years of IT experience. 
Below is the list of my subjects related to Computer,

Sem 1 - Computer Practice 1
Sem 2- Computer Practice 2
Sem 4 - Communication Engineering , Control Systems, Object Oriented Programming
Sem 5 - Power Electronics, Digital Systems, Integrated Circuits, Control Systems lab
Sem 6 - Digital Signal Processing, Microprocessor and Applications, Computer Architecture, IC and Microprocessor lab.
Sem 7 - Power system control and Power System Simulation lab


Will this be considered as ICT major or minor? 
I checked with immigration agent, they asked my to apply with RPL. Do I need to take RPL way?


----------



## krish19 (Dec 15, 2015)

MoghanaJ said:


> I am also in same confusion. I did EEE and have 8+ years of IT experience.
> Below is the list of my subjects related to Computer,
> 
> Sem 1 - Computer Practice 1
> ...


Don't worry.You have good ICT content in degree. Its considered as ICT major with 4 years deduction.


----------



## debtest (Oct 9, 2014)

I have completed master of commerce and working as functional consultant in IT company with 10 years of experience. Of which 2 years in Australia. 

Am I eligible for ICT Business Analyst. And how many years will be deducted after submitting RPL.

Please advice.

Regards,
Deb


----------



## K B (Sep 21, 2016)

MoghanaJ said:


> I am also in same confusion. I did EEE and have 8+ years of IT experience.
> Below is the list of my subjects related to Computer,
> 
> Sem 1 - Computer Practice 1
> ...


Hi,

Just curious, did you get a positive response for your skill assessment with these subjects? I am in exactly the same boat and not sure if I should go ahead and apply.

Eagerly awaiting your response.

Thanks


----------



## walidmohsen (Aug 9, 2016)

Hope you are doing well , This is walid The ACS deducts 4 years from in my work experience in order to meet suitability criteria for skill assessment and mentions an 'After mm/yyyy' date as the 'Skill Level Requirement Met Date'. Only the employment 'After March /2009 is considered till date at 'an appropriately skilled level and relevant to' the nominated occupation and can be used to claim points.

My Question is what is the correct way to reflect this in the EOI so as to include all your employment assessed by ACS and yet only claim points for the employment after the 'Skill Level Requirement Met Date' in order to avoid over claiming points?

I have read in some forums that there is an option in the EOI when adding employment - "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?", which if selected "No" does not include the employment episode in point calculation. However, my concern is that even the 4 years deducted by ACS are still related experience used in skill assessment, although not suitable for point scoring. Has anyone tried an tested this successfully?

So I want your recommendation and advice for what I have to do ?

Do I need to consider this 4 years of experience under this option "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation" or I have to enter only the years of experience after ( March /2009 ) which is considered by ACS ?

Some conclusive help will be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks


----------



## riteshgarg07 (Jul 18, 2016)

You cannot claim points for these 4 years as they have been considered for fulfilment of your skill. ACS letter would have stated clearly that only employment after a specific date , which is march 2009 is your skilled employment. So you have to breakup your experience such that you select years of experience after this date to claim points. 
No point in going against acs decision as dibp will require acs letter and will not have u claim that previous experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riteshgarg07 (Jul 18, 2016)

To add, you should show that experience too but do not select it for skill employment


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

